
Yet another YC-based application - far33d
http://www.illinoisventures.com/iventures10/apply.html
======
pg
Yipes, these guys are even worse plagiarists than Techstars. There are whole
chunks of near verbatim text.

<http://www.iventures10.com/funding.html>

The deadline was in Feb though. How can I have never heard of this? Did they
even go ahead with this thing, or did they build the site and then change
their minds?

~~~
far33d
Maybe because it's in Illinois? I just happened across it following links from
the 5 posts jtame just put up.

~~~
jmtame
I was involved in this competition, although I got accepted to interview with
them, I wasn't accepted for the summer.

I got sidetracked with a fairly crazy idea and went out on a whim. I should
have done something closer to my own expertise, and didn't build a prototype.
Very difficult to pitch without a prototype.

My actual interview was a disaster. I had 3 backups of the PowerPoint, but
they were all old copies (LOL). I had to give the presentation from
Contingency Plan #4, hand-outs ;)

------
danielha
Way too eerie. It's like that Bizarro world episode of Seinfeld -- things are
the same yet _completely opposite_.

Did they even attempt to copy YC's team structure?:
<http://www.illinoisventures.com/ourteam.html>

------
dougw
I don't know how competent their application makes them seem...

"Week 9: Business model stuff"

~~~
jmtame
The CS community, at least in my opinion, hates business jargon. They're
trying to make it as CS-friendly as possible, I believe.

~~~
dougw
"IllinoisVENTURES is a seed and early-stage technology venture capital firm
focused on research-derived companies in information technologies, physical
sciences and life sciences, with a particular emphasis on those deriving from
research conducted at the University of Illinois and other regional research
institutions."

Also, look at their portfolio companies. I wouldn't say they are as software
oriented as programs such as YC.

Regardless, they come off rather unprofessional.

------
Elfan
That is some impressively bad 1990s style frame usage.

They get bonus points for asking for the application in plain text though.

~~~
ashu
I'm sure if they hadn't plagiarized the YC form, they would have asked you to
submit a crappy Word document.

